# ? Nurse visit...



## TiffanyNH (Sep 30, 2009)

I have another question.... Can a nurse visit be charged when a pt comes in just for vacines?  The nurse brings them in checks the vitals document's everything, draws the vacine, gives it and then goes over the info w them in regards to the vacine and what they need to look for if they have a reaction to shot, so on and so forth....


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 30, 2009)

you charge the vaccine admin and the serum code only the nurse activity involved is included in this code so no 99211.


----------



## kbarron (Oct 23, 2009)

When you have a 99211 nurse visit and they document this in the pt chart under the direction of the MD, where is it written that the MD must sign the note also?


----------



## deedeefronius (Oct 23, 2009)

kbarron said:


> When you have a 99211 nurse visit and they document this in the pt chart under the direction of the MD, where is it written that the MD must sign the note also?



It would be noted in previous office visit notes that the patient is to follow up with the nurse for a specific reason.  If the note only states the pt needs to return for vaccine, you can only charge for the vaccine, administration and counciling if given.  Here's a link that includes H1N1 too.

Hope this helps!

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/362/ama-fact-sheet-h1n1-reporting.pdf


----------

